# Beagle Snake Bite?



## critterslayer (Mar 10, 2014)

I think my beagle got bit today. We heard her barking and next thing ya know she comes back shaking and whining. That was noon today and all she has done since then is layed around and quivered. Even now she is just laying down and quivering. There is no obvious bite/wound...Does this sound like a snake bight and whats the normal protocol?


----------



## donald-f (Mar 10, 2014)

Yes it sounds like she was bitten. Get her to a vet if she is not better in the AM.


----------



## Doc Olly (Mar 10, 2014)

Usually with a snake bite there is an obvious wound. It's usually large, red, swollen and draining pus and blood tinged fluid. There is usually obvious swelling.

Other possibilities are a spider bite or other bug bite.  Also, he could have hurt himself.

Couple of questions:
Any history of previous illnesses or injuries?
Also, is there any vomiting or diarrhea?
Is he/she eating or drinking ok? Is there any limping?
Finally, check his lower back out. By this I mean, take one hand and gently squeeze his mid to lower back. If he/she yelps it could be a lower back issue. 
PM me if I can help in any way.


----------



## p&y finally (Mar 10, 2014)

So far I've never had a beagle to get snake bit but our Boston terrier is a snake killing machine. The last two summers she has been bit by copperheads. Always has swelling on her head and neck that last a couple days. For the first few hours after the bite she will lay around breathing heavy also. If you havent already, you need to give your beagle some childrens Benadryl. Hope she recovers quick!


----------



## BowanaLee (Mar 10, 2014)

Chris is right. If its a copperhead it'll probably be ok in a few days. Cant say about a rattler bite ? My beagle got bit right at my feet last summer. He probably took it for me because I didn't see it. I noticed he took off running like he was bee stung then looked down and saw it. He got bit on the throat, swelled up pretty bad and laid around a few hrs but it didn't keep him from eating.  The swelling was gone within a week. Benadryl will help.


----------



## dotties cutter (Mar 11, 2014)

You should check the dogs neck real thorough, one small tick will cause the symptoms you are describing if it get in the right place on a dogs neck. These symptoms from a tick can come on real quick where one minute your dog is fine and the next something is wrong.


----------



## mlandrum (Mar 11, 2014)

Not a Snake, I don't think they're out ,especially in the N GA. Mountains???? The Doc. can help you!!!


----------



## critterslayer (Mar 11, 2014)

She is doing fine today. She is up and going. There is a small swollen lump on her back. We typically start seeing snakes this time of year. Especially with these warmer temperatures. Makes sense that she was out there barking and then came back like that...


----------



## BigCats (Mar 11, 2014)

Had a dog bite once when it came to us it was doing the samething but we could smell the odor  from the snake bite gave her bendryll all was good.


----------



## donald-f (Mar 11, 2014)

May have been a dry bite. A rattlesnake will often do that.


----------



## Nannyman (Mar 13, 2014)

Antibiotics. Prevent infection.


----------



## BowanaLee (Mar 13, 2014)

Heres my BeagleTic Charlie after he was bit in the throat by a small copperhead last year. It was only about a foot and a half long. I don't usually kill snakes but thisun crossed the line when he bit my buddy. Charlie looked bad for several days but acted normal after 24 hrs. There were no noticeable after effects. There was also no noticeable wound site except the swollen area.


----------



## RUGERWARRIOR (Mar 14, 2014)

Children's byndrill and amoxicillin for the infection.


----------



## Retired Army Guy (Mar 15, 2014)

Wow, all this snake talk is scary!


----------



## Slugg (Mar 17, 2014)

RUGERWARRIOR said:


> Children's byndrill and amoxicillin for the infection.



This is what I'd do personally.  Clean the site of the lump carefully too.  If you want to be over cautious,  you could get vital signs.  I think normal heart rate is around 60 for adults and is faster for pups.


----------

